# Produktfotos



## Fable (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo Community,

ich hätte eine Frage zu Darstellung besserer Produktbilder.
Ich habe auf einer Partnerseite diese Bilder gesehen, diese gefallen mir sehr gut:

http://hbc-wittenberg.de/images/Fanshop/20111114_hbc_fanartikel_0002.jpg
sowie
http://hbc-wittenberg.de/images/Fanshop/20111114_hbc_fanartikel_0001.jpg

Bekomm ich solche Fotos auch mit meinen Fotos hin, damit es "professionell" aussieht? Wenn ja, wer hat Tips oder Tuts?

http://www.myimg.de/?img=P12003752091b.jpg
http://www.myimg.de/?img=bs124796c.jpg

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich kann ich deine Frage mit ja beantworten. Den die Fotos sind bezüglich Hintergrund Spiegelung etc. per Postproduction erzeugt worden.
Dein Größtes Problem wird aber die Mütze sein da diese auf dem ersten Foto so plastisch kommt weil man auch das Innere der Mütze sieht. Dies kann man auch nachträglich montieren, nur sollte man da schon einiges an Retuschefähigkeiten mitbringen.
Deshalb würde ich dir raten die Mütze nochmals zu fotografieren. Am besten wenn diese jemand trägt dann bekommt diese die Tiefe. Danach freistellen und den Inneren Bereich retuschieren.
Bezüglich solcher Fotos hatte ich erst letztens hier auch einen Beitrag verfasst weil jemand wissen wollte wie man gewisse Effekte hin bekommt. 

Bei etwas konkreteren Fragen stehe ich dir gerne nochmals zur Verfügung .

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Januar 2012)

Hallo!



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Am besten wenn diese jemand trägt dann bekommt diese die Tiefe.


Aber erstmal ein Glatze rasieren..... damit man beim freistellen weniger Arbeit hat.  

Alternativ würde ich einfach ein paar ausgefaltete Tempos zwischen Mütze und Kopf klemmen (höherer Kontrast zur Mütze --> leichter freizustellen). 

Wolle ist ja mehr oder weniger offenporig.
Da könnte es sich auch anbieten ein paar Drähte "einzuziehen" um die ganze Sache etwas in Form zu bringen.
Grad beim Schal, der ja einfach nur ein Streifen ist, könnte man da schon einiges machen.
Bei der Mütze könnte es auch langen wenn man einen "Korb" (aus Draht) rein setzt.

Wenn aber lieber ein Model herhalten soll, sollte es so angezogen sein dass sich die Kleidung deutlich von der Farbe der Wolle abhebt.
Beim Schal z.b. würde ich ein blaues oder grünes Hemd anziehen (jedenfalls irgendeine Farbe die nicht im Schal vorkommt), mir den Schal über die Schultern legen und die Enden mit leicht ausgestreckten Armen beiseite halten.
Man könnte den Schal z.b. mit doppelseitigen Klebeband an den Händen fixieren (natürlich auf der Rückseite des Schals --> aus Blickrichtung der Kamera).
Man muss sich halt nur etwas einfallen lassen, dann kann man sich auch etwas Arbeit sparen. 

Und ganz allgemein:
Wähle einen neutralen Hintergrund (z.b. eine weisse Wand) beim fotografieren.
Hauptsache nichts gemustertes und es setzt sich möglichst deutlich vom Schal/der Mütze ab --> macht weniger Arbeit beim freistellen.

Allerdings sollten die Fotos von besserer Qualität sein..... sonst ist die ganze Arbeit vergebens. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Another (6. Januar 2012)

Ich meine man kann sich fürs knipsen allein mit der Kamera, meinet wegen auch mit Drähten+Tempos, ja alles hübsch zurecht biegen -- bin aber der Meinung es sind 3d Meshs + Post.


----------



## campasa (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

der Schal von Deiner Vorlagenseite ist digital nachbearbeitet (verzerrt). Die Hintergünde bei beiden sind digital erstellt.
Für die Mütze empfehle ich einfach einen durchsichtigen Modellkopf zu nehmen und es möglichst ohne Reflexion von schräg unten zu fotografieren (mit einer guten Kamera, indirektem tageslichtähnlichem Licht). Das wäre die zeiteffektivste Variante.
Diese Modellköpfe kannst Du Dir sicher von einer Schneiderei, einem Klamottenladen oder Theater mal ausleihen.

http://www.musik-schmidt.de/images/product_images/info2_images/Session-Glaskopf-Transparent.jpg


----------

